# petfood sites?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so my local feed store doesnt carry prim natural. petfood direct is 57 dollars after shipping...some doggychef site is 47 but iwas wondering if anyone knew of anywhere it was cheaper...keep in mind i have applied coupons to those above prices.

i didnt see earthborn on hearty pet

also is it safe to order food online i just feel funny


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe that your deal at $47.00 including shipping is, at least for me, impossible to beat. That is an excellent price and I would not worry one bit about ordering online.

-- Tara


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I order on line all the time. It's nice having 90 lbs delivered on my poorch wich is 1 flight up:biggrin1: It might not help you now, but if you stay with PN you can buy 3 bags at a time. You would save on shipping as well as get 15% off:wink: Type in Coupon DFC100 SPEND $100.00 GET 15% OFF ENTIRE STORE!

Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural Grain-Free Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I order on line all the time. It's nice having 90 lbs delivered on my poorch wich is 1 flight up:biggrin1: It might not help you now, but if you stay with PN you can buy 3 bags at a time. You would save on shipping as well as get 15% off:wink: Type in Coupon DFC100 SPEND $100.00 GET 15% OFF ENTIRE STORE!
> 
> Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural Grain-Free Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


i think for now we will just get one bag and save 10 percent. im not sure how we'd save on shipping??

you just included a 15 percent offer.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I believe that your deal at $47.00 including shipping is, at least for me, impossible to beat. That is an excellent price and I would not worry one bit about ordering online.
> 
> -- Tara


did you price several sites or do u buy it also


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The shipping doesn't go up much for 3 bags. I guess it depends on where you live, but shipping cost $17 for 3 bags of earthborn. So if I bought 3 bags, it would come out to around $40 a bag with the 15% discount applied. I was thinking of trying them as well. There made by midwestern pet foods, which makes propac as well. There plant is EU certified. I'm not really sure if that means anything. Who knows if there's really any special inspections going on or it's just another label. Let me know how it works out for you, since I have about 4 bags to go before I have to buy more.


----------



## ForMyDogs (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out petflow.com.
$4.95 flat rate shipping and there is always a coupon code/discount for free shipping on certain orders over whatever amount they choose for that day/week.
I placed an order last week and in 5 days received my order.

I've ordered food online from other places and to date have had no problems. It's definitely worth bookmarking sites to shop around when you are ready to order. I love the convenience of being able to get what I want for my dog when it's not available where we live and not lugging big bags.

Happy shopping!

Amy Jean


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Also you can use a 10% discount code at doggiefood.com and there's no minimum. Use code SAVE10


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> did you price several sites or do u buy it also


Yes, I priced it but no I didn't buy it. I agree with ForMyDogs that the only site which came close was Pet Flow, however, you would need to spend at least $65.00 to save a few pennies.

I would go for the deal for $47.00 and see how Shane does. If he is happy and you are happy with the results, then look into buying multiple bags in bulk if you wish.

-- Tara


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RC, I saw in another thread you didn't like the coastal and great plains formulas. Whats wrong with them? They look pretty decent. I see there's no meats in them, but I think meat meals are better for dry food. Primitive natural does look better, but the other formulas look decent enough to include in a rotation.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> RC, I saw in another thread you didn't like the coastal and great plains formulas. Whats wrong with them? They look pretty decent. I see there's no meats in them, but I think meat meals are better for dry food. Primitive natural does look better, but the other formulas look decent enough to include in a rotation.


There;s no meats in PN either. I just dont thik they look too meaty(including meals)....ey look like potaters and pea


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Coastal has 32% protein and 18% fat and great plains has 34% protein and 18% fat. At 18% fat it has to have a decent amount of meat meal in there. It looks to have as much meat in there as TOTW wetlands and praire formulas.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i only used totw to rotate..i dont think its a stellar formula.
i think earthborn is the best formula on the market. you orijen/acana worhippers can critize me if you want, but that's how it is.

anyway i just placed my order!!!!!! i placed it from doggiefood.com...but my confirmation email says its from alphanutrition and doggiefood..whos alpha nutrition


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe they have another warehouse. Where are you located? The warehouse that ships to me is in Rhode island.

The coastal and great plains formulas looks decent and I like the fact that midwestern petfoods is EU certified. I might have to add them to my rotation eace:


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

ForMyDogs said:


> Check out petflow.com.
> $4.95 flat rate shipping and there is always a coupon code/discount for free shipping on certain orders over whatever amount they choose for that day/week.
> 
> Amy Jean


I was always a big fan of Petfooddirect and usually managed to cancel out the shipping cost with coupons that deducted 20%. But when the UPS rates went way up a couple of summers ago, they also stopped offering high value coupons unless you spent upwards of $100. So I've reluctantly given most of my business to a local independent store. They have a really good selection but the prices run about 20% higher than PFD plus sales tax of almost 9%. Still they are less expensive than PFD with the shipping.

Petflow looks really good to me as long as they continue to offer the $4.95 shipping, which must be a loss leader for them. Their prices aren't quite as good as PFD but the shipping makes up for it.

To the OP's point, here are Petflow's prices for Primitive Naturals (1st price is list, 2nd is sale):

| 6-lb bag $17.49 $14.99
| 14-lb bag $29.99 $25.99
| 28-lb bag $52.99 $45.99

I think it will be hard to beat that price on the big bag.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

There's sales tax in NY/NJ Since you live in NYC, doggie food direct would be good and they always have 10% off coupons. 15% off if you spend over $100.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> There's sales tax in NY/NJ Since you live in NYC, doggie food direct would be good and they always have 10% off coupons. 15% off if you spend over $100.


i live in nj, but i never udnerstood why some sites charge sales tax and some don't. i hoenstly dont know wh ya lot of sies dont charge tax? are online retailers tax free? seems you can not pay tax on things that you would otherwise pay tax for in real life.

the petflow price is 45 plus shipping...the doggiefood price is 39.99 plus 11-12 shipping and 10 percent off. either way 47.87 is what i paid.


this food looks awesome


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i live in nj, but i never udnerstood why some sites charge sales tax and some don't. i hoenstly dont know wh ya lot of sies dont charge tax? are online retailers tax free? seems you can not pay tax on things that you would otherwise pay tax for in real life.


No one is tax free. :heh:

Because online retailers sell items nationwide, tax is difficult. Every state has different laws regarding sales tax, and keeping up with every one is a huge challenge for many companies. So many just don't bother charging sales tax. 

Basically, the end user (you) must pay sales tax on every item you own (depending on your state tax laws). So, even if you are not CHARGED sales tax, you still must PAY sales tax. Only instead of paying the retailer, you pay it directly to the state/county/city in which you are using the item. When an end-user pays sales tax directly to the local tax collecting jurisdiction, it is called "use tax".

However, very very VERY few people actually do this.

As a sidenote: I don't believe that retailers actually HAVE to charge you sales tax. They do so as a courtesy so that you don't have to go to the trouble of remitting use tax.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Forgot to add something.

The point of taxation is based on where the product's "home" is. The is usually your residence. 

So if you bought a bunch of dog food online from a company in California, and you lived in New Jersey, you would need to remit use tax to the tax collection agency (State of NJ, your county, or your city, whichever the case may be) that your residence is in. The amount you pay is whatever the tax rate is in your city.

Here's another example: I live in Washington. Oregon doesn't have sales tax. If I were to go to Portland and go shopping for clothes, I would need to remit 9.5% sales tax to the State of Washington. Because every item that is used in the State of Washington (no matter where it is purchased) must be taxed according to the city in which it's used.

At the same time, if I purchase an item in a state that has a higher sales tax rate than my jurisdiction (ARE there any!?!?!), I can submit a refund request to the State of Washington for the difference in tax.

So I guess that's why the issue of use tax isn't always enforced. Because they would likely be giving as much back in refunds as they were collecting in tax. So it'd be a wash.

This is probably way more info than you were looking for. But I've been to so many sales tax seminars that I feel like I need to share the wealth of boring information. 

And don't even get me STARTED on Colorado sales tax. That's a clusterfrac you just don't even want to know about.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i only used totw to rotate..i dont think its a stellar formula.
> i think earthborn is the best formula on the market. you orijen/acana worhippers can critize me if you want, but that's how it is.
> 
> anyway i just placed my order!!!!!! i placed it from doggiefood.com...but my confirmation email says its from alphanutrition and doggiefood..whos alpha nutrition



I have ordered from Doggiefood.com before, and actually have an order coming this Friday from them. Their website is named doggiefood.com, but their business name in all other respects is Alpha Nutrition. This is a common practice among online retailers. If you pay via credit card or Paypal you'll see that the recipient of your money will be alpha nutrition.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Forgot to add something.
> 
> The point of taxation is based on where the product's "home" is. The is usually your residence.
> 
> ...


thanks gia!

richelle, im confused. i dont plan on sending any money to anyone for tax lol i just bought the food and im done with it


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> richelle, im confused. i dont plan on sending any money to anyone for tax lol i just bought the food and im done with it


Yup; that's what most everyone does. :wink:


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys have it so easy. trust me!! since am in Asia, my orders are international orders. The shipping charges are always 50$ plus! Plus the customs duty and overweight charges also(30lb bags have huge charges). Plus many times order gets canceled. Earthborn costs me around 115$ for 28 lb bag. TOTW costs around 106$. Orijen, i don't even look at it, can't pay that much. My budget is always tight since i have to pay up more than that for shipping. The thing which pains me is orders gets canceled haphazardly. Plus my money gets held up till i get the refund, so have to wait a while to order a new food. Ebay has decent shipping charges, but the international reseller is so inconsistent with orders, sometimes canceling the order, sometimes get late delivery. I didn't have much success with amazon either(at checkout i get a message that product can't be delivered to my place). Plus most pet food sites don't have international delivery services. I can go on and on...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

nash_try said:


> You guys have it so easy. trust me!! since am in Asia, my orders are international orders. The shipping charges are always 50$ plus! Plus the customs duty and overweight charges also(30lb bags have huge charges). Plus many times order gets canceled. Earthborn costs me around 115$ for 28 lb bag. TOTW costs around 106$. Orijen, i don't even look at it, can't pay that much. My budget is always tight since i have to pay up more than that for shipping. The thing which pains me is orders gets canceled haphazardly. Plus my money gets held up till i get the refund, so have to wait a while to order a new food. Ebay has decent shipping charges, but the international reseller is so inconsistent with orders, sometimes canceling the order, sometimes get late delivery. I didn't have much success with amazon either(at checkout i get a message that product can't be delivered to my place). Plus most pet food sites don't have international delivery services. I can go on and on...


In your case I would seriously be looking into home cooking or raw diet. That's a lot for dog food.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks gia!
> 
> richelle, im confused. i dont plan on sending any money to anyone for tax lol i just bought the food and im done with it


Don't worry RC, you'll pay. The little people always pays at the end ahahahahahaha They get you at tax time for a usage tax. Only the big people get ahead of the game.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I order on line all the time. It's nice having 90 lbs delivered on my poorch wich is 1 flight up:biggrin1: It might not help you now, but if you stay with PN you can buy 3 bags at a time. You would save on shipping as well as get 15% off:wink: Type in Coupon DFC100 SPEND $100.00 GET 15% OFF ENTIRE STORE!
> 
> Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural Grain-Free Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


does dfc stand for dogfoodchat?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> does dfc stand for dogfoodchat?


save on shipping my ass lol. 1 bag is 11 and change and 3 bags is 21 and change....so i guess i saved 1/3 but still a lot for shipping. with the coupons and shipping it comes to 123 AND CHANGE OUCH


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> does dfc stand for dogfoodchat?


As far as I know it does...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> does dfc stand for dogfoodchat?


 It's a code under there promotion section on there website. Not sure what it stands for. I pay about $17 for shipping 3 bags. $21 for 3 bags isn't bad and the 15% off coupon more than pays the shipping. For 3 bags of earthborn, it comes out to around $40 a bag including shipping wth 15% off. That's a damn good priceeace:


----------

